# Saugeye at Tappan?



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

I was wondering if any body has had luck on the eyes out there recently. I've been at Tappan three times and have not scored yet. I had some great hits trolling up and down the rt.250 side in 12-15 fow. I used reef runners and hot.n.tots mostly and also harnesses and jigs. I caught crappie and Catfish but no eyes. Does anyone have any tips I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks

promag


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

So I guess ill keep at it. I will post what I figure out.

promag


----------



## Eyeseekerr (Aug 28, 2012)

The only way I ever do any good there is jigging vib'es at the two deep underpasses ive only caught around 15 this year but its a place to start they are usually nice fish 4-6 pound range seems like they are stacked in their at daylight and right at dark. Hope this helps u out


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks a bunch. Hopefully I'll make it out there a few more times this year. I will keep you updated if I get something going.

promag


----------



## Walleye 3 (Jul 2, 2005)

I would throw jerk baits along rip rap, the upper bridge, the pipe bridge, and at the openings in the causeway. Early and late is good.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Eyeseekerr (Aug 28, 2012)

The colder it gets the better the eyes bite


----------



## Fishin365 (Feb 3, 2009)

There is someone that shows up almost every night about dark and goes to the underpass near Beaver Dam Rd. Must be biting or people would keep coming back every night.


----------

